# id please



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

I think they're Serrasalmus Nattereri, but I know that there are some pros in here that may know for sure. I got them in early February when they're were about 1 1/2 inches. I've had a Red Devil and Red Pacus in the past, but this is my first shot at Piranhas.

Sorry for the links, but for some reason, my pics won't post. Hmmm. I'll have to find a way to fix it.

Shot 1
Shot 2
Shot 3

[email protected]


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pygocentrus Nattereri, redbellies for sure.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

most certainly P. nattereri.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Another hand up for P Nattereri here.. AKA Red Bellies


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO P. nattereri!


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks a bunch, I wasn't quite sure.


----------



## MantisKnight (Jul 25, 2003)

Pygocentrus Nattereri


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

YUP YUp YUP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep reds they are.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

RBP for sure.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I guess I'll up a post for me too, and say, I think it could be an elongatus.









But most likely, a rbp.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

caazi said:


> I guess I'll up a post for me too, and say, I think it could be an elongatus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not sure how you get elongatus out of those pictures.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

REDBELLIES!


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> caazi said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'll up a post for me too, and say, I think it could be an elongatus.
> ...


 Was a joke.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Those are reds...
btw: I'd buy a small piece of drift wood for that Raphael Cat - these fish need good hiding places, out of reach of the piranha's: he looks kinda vulnerable under that plant, imo.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

caazi said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> > caazi said:
> ...


 Ah my bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2003)

they are red bellies P.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yUps rb's for sure


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

Pacu :nod:


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

I added a piece of driftwood a couple of months ago, the Rafael stays under it. I plan to add several more pieces to stock up for the 125 that they're going into.

Thanks for the comments.


----------

